# specks on flies



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

I landed a nice 25 inch trout today on a top water popper. i am going to go to to the quintana side tonight anyone up for some fly fishin....


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

surfsideperson,

What size of popper flies do you like to cast? I've had my best luck on slender/long bodies. But recently bought some larger heads to try.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

I found this one at i fly anglers edge, by the galleria i have no idea what it called but it sure works great, i will post up pics of the reel and rod and fly i use and have been using.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

yes, that would be great if you could post up the fly. I always have a hard time finding a good popper.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Thata work. I can't wait to try the new flies I picked up off of ebay. Might buy some heads and tie my own with some smaller hooks. 

The fly i've been using was tied with some wild hog hair a buddy gave me. Chartruse body and black musky hog hair.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Deebo I'll take a picture of mine for ya. It doesn't give much action, or spray.


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

I've had good luck with a VIP popper


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

*popper*

here is the popper i used


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Ellis you see that fly? look at that fish!!! 

Hey SSP..have my first lesson this Saturday at FTU!! wwoohhoo


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

that's nice


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Yeah Nurse D,

But I caught a bass this past week that was all of three inches long. That is a nice speck, just right for the skillet. One of my sons gave me a Dremel tool to use in making those foam bodies. I guess I will have to start turning them out. A fellow just left my house with a bunch of flies going to Rockport. If he has any luck, I will post a picture of the flies that caught fish. Now tell me about the gathering at FTU. Did I miss it?


----------



## bdear10s3 (Mar 2, 2006)

The popper in the pic looks very much like a Rainey Popper. They have a web site with all the different sizes and color patterns.


----------



## Kilted Yak (Jul 31, 2005)

What size hook on that popper? Thanks.


----------



## bdear10s3 (Mar 2, 2006)

I think the ones I have are all 1/0. Their web site speaks to the different sizes available.....


----------



## Rum Runner (Oct 27, 2005)

Righteous Speck man!


----------



## JW AKA JEFF (Jul 15, 2006)

Enrico's Flex Poppers 1/0 with Char/head and Char/white tail works great on Sabine Lake it's a big popper and it takes a little getting used to also their not cheap so buy 1 or 2 if you like them learn to make your own.


----------

